# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Colosseum Cafe - Cafe sân vườn - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Colosseum Cafe* - 94 Thới An 19, P.Thới An, Q.12

COLOSSEUM CAFÉ được khai trương ngày 17 tháng 12 năm 2011, với qui mô 500m2 bao gồm 3 khu: sân vườn, sân thượng và phòng máy lạnh. Colosseum đáp ứng được khoảng 300 người cùng lúc.







Với khuôn viên rộng và được xây mới hoàn toàn trên nền đất trống, quán được chủ động hoàn toàn trong việc thiết kế và xây dựng. Colosseum được tạo ra nhiều không gian khác nhau nhằm phục vụ cho nhiều nhóm đối tượng như thanh niên, trung niên, giới văn phòng. Colosseum mong muốn mang đến cho quý khách sự hài lòng và thỏa mãn nhất.

Đứng trước cổng chính vào quán cà phê, bạn sẽ không khỏi ngỡ ngàng trước kiến trúc mô phỏng theo kiểu cổ đại thời la mã. Hàng cổng cao to sừng sững với những dấu vết bị gãy theo thời gian, và với sự tác động của con người, thời tiết, hình dáng của nó không còn nguyên vẹn nữa.




Hai đấu sĩ được khắc bằng đá trông như thật đứng hai bên vòm cổng canh gác, bạn sẽ cảm thấy như bên trong kia có điều gì đó cần bảo vệ đặc biệt…

Phía trên đỉnh đầu bạn là hàng cổng với những khung sắt to lớn và được neo lại bằng những sợi dây xích, có thể nâng lên hạ xuống.

Bước qua cánh cổng, là bậc thang được trải sỏi, đá. Hai bên là hai đài phun nước như đang vỗ tay chào đón bạn, bước thêm mấy bậc nữa là một hồ nước lớn với những bông sen, bông súng và những chú cá bơi nhẹ nhàng dưới chân bạn. chào đón bạn bước vào một không gian với những đặc điểm nổi bật, mang đậm phong cách cổ






Trước mặt và bên trái bạn là khu vực sân vườn. Bên phải là phòng lạnh và sân thượng. Cảm giác của bạn lúc này là một không gian mát rượi với những tàng cây to, được bố trí khắp vườn và hàng cỏ xanh mát dưới chân xen kẽ với những bông hoa rực rỡ.

Tất cả những gì bạn thấy đều mang một phong cách cổ điển từ những chiếc ghế trắng, đen, đá, gạch…. Giống như bạn đang đứng trong một đấu trường thực thụ.


>> *Xem địa điểm bản đồ Quán Colosseum Cafe*




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Tiếc nhỉ lại ở HCM ^^
Ở HN cũng có nhiều quán view đẹp lắm

----------

